# работа драйвера mtd, вопрос к разработчикам

## sergeyko

Привет,

Мой вопрос не относиться к гентуу а именно я хочу разработать драйвер/sdk для подключения видео памяти в состав основной или как минимум для использования её в целях хранения информации не относящейся к видео обработке.

Я прочитал этот документ и был удивлён что это сделано только под линукс: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Graphics_Card_Memory_as_Swap

Я разрабатываю под windows и вполне могу писать драйвера, но по этой теме очень мало ресурсов. В частности я бы хотел обратиться к модераторам или администраторам чтобы они меня направили в место где я могу пообщаться с разработчиками этого способа монтирования видео памяти.

Спасибо, Сергей

----------

## Laitr Keiows

По ссылке говорится что эта фича требует VESA-драйвера, а значит прощай Direct Rendering. Рекомендую обратиться к документации по драйверам вашей видеокарты.

----------

